# AG UHD wax to beat?



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

Hello guys! Looking for advise on what next wax I should get and at the minute I'm pretty much settled on AG UHD wax. At the minute I'm using Farecla G3 Super Gloss wax and it goes on and off nicely thanks to it's oily nature and wax great improvement over Fusso look wise to my eyes, but would like to get a wax that gives even more gloss and a bit more durability. Watched review by John on Forensic detailing where he compared Halfords waxes and it looks like good improvement over Farecla to me.
Is there any better option than UHD in the region of £35-£50 or it will be hard to beat it qualities for the price?


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Personally highly rate Simplewax Armageddon and Armour V2 for this price, £40 for 200ml. Armageddon I've had on 25+ cars and had ~6 months every time it's been applied. V2 is a lovely wax too, slightly more user friendly than Armageddon and smells lush 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Bilt Hamber Finis Wax has been a great performer for me, being durable, having great beading, and slickness. I'm not sold on waxes adding to looks more than polishing does, so if you paint is in great shape, it'll look great.

Collinite 915 is their show car wax, which comes in a massive tin and still boasts good durability all things considered. Haven't used it myself but it's highly rated most places, especially for the amount you get.


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

I use the UHD wax and I love it! 

It goes on very easily and comes off almost as good but the depth of gloss and the water repellence is fantastic.

I washed the car in front of my non detailing neighbour and he couldn't believe how the water wouldn't stay on the car. It's good stuff.

There are many others of course and I too will learn from the suggestions of others.


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

@ Sheep

I've used DSW and like it but it's a bit fussy with On and Off. Is the Finis wax any easier?
Thanks.


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

Not concerned about application difficulties, but would like to hear about the differences and how particular wax compares to UHD.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

BrianGT said:


> @ Sheep
> 
> I've used DSW and like it but it's a bit fussy with On and Off. Is the Finis wax any easier?
> Thanks.


I haven't had issues with it. Thin is key but otherwise easy to use, and I personally find it easier than AG HD wax (haven't used UHD).


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

Sheep said:


> I haven't had issues with it. Thin is key but otherwise easy to use, and I personally find it easier than AG HD wax (haven't used UHD).


+1 for SimpleWax Armageddon really good wax.

WaxPlanet Xodis Prime is also a good shout gives a nice deep gloss and phenomenal beading.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

For that price range Zymol carbon will offer a little more durability than G3 but not as durable as AG UHD. great gloss, great application and removal, amazing water behaviour and the boutique feel of a special wax.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

HD wax was always my favourite when using waxes especially on darker coloured cars. The gloss was unrivalled as was the water behaviour. 

Haven't used UHD wax but a friend tells me it is even better.


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

What I see there could be a better wax in one aspect in this price range, but as a whole package it’s very hard to find a product that can match UHD in both looks, hydrophobicity and durability. I would really like to try Fireball Fusion, but it’s not available and given present situation with shortages of everything I won’t be able to buy it for a loooong time.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Mugen said:


> What I see there could be a better wax in one aspect in this price range, but as a whole package it's very hard to find a product that can match UHD in both looks, hydrophobicity and durability. I would really like to try Fireball Fusion, but it's not available and given present situation with shortages of everything I won't be able to buy it for a loooong time.


The fusion is a great wax, but doesn't go on/off as easy as UHD.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sub £40 waxes that really bat above their price point -

Gloss but not longevity - *R222 Concours* - a tad under £40 delivered via CYC with the 10% discount - longevity never bothers me as I apply different LSP's every now and then. Gloss in abundance and application/removal a breeze.

Gloss and claimed longevity - *Megs Hybrid Ceramic Liquid Wax* - less than £20 delivered via Amazon - application/removal is a breeze, water behaviour superb and leaves a smooth as silk finish.

Andyblue has just left a review of this https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=421749

*AF Illusion* - the only wax I've never moved on - gloss in abundance but no longevity but who on here wants longevity :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Mugen said:


> What I see there could be a better wax in one aspect in this price range, but as a whole package it's very hard to find a product that can match UHD in both looks, hydrophobicity and durability. I would really like to try Fireball Fusion, but it's not available and given present situation with shortages of everything I won't be able to buy it for a loooong time.


I think you're right. It's not a trend wax, but performance wise it is excellent in all areas and hard to beat.

If you did fancy a cheap little side wax, Detail Bug Magnetize in a small pot might give you a chance to try something different and new for little outlay. Bat's way above its price.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I mainly use two waxes and they have both been mentioned more than once on the thread already.

Armageddon & AG UHD are both very good and I cannot split them!

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

Rob D 88 said:


> I mainly use two waxes and they have both been mentioned more than once on the thread already.
> 
> Armageddon & AG UHD are both very good and I cannot split them!
> 
> ...


Even durability wise?


----------



## Leezo (Nov 20, 2008)

I've not long applied UHD wax to my CTR (well a month ago I think, the week we had over 30 degrees weather) and it's still going strong. Beading is still tight. Car appears not be be as dirty as what non application would of been like.
Ps the cars not been washed since application. Due a clean Sat when my alloys back from refurbishment.
Paintwork must still be slick as I watched the neighbors cat try to jump on the bonnet and slid off with a WTF look on its face :lol:

UHD is a must buy for those looking for a new wax


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

CTR here as well.:car: Decided to go with UHD and to wait for Fireball Fusion meanwhile...


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

Mugen said:


> CTR here as well.:car: Decided to go with UHD and to wait for Fireball Fusion meanwhile...


Good choice.

It's a really good wax. I used HD for years but the UHD is up a level in every aspect.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I wouldn't bother with autoglym UHD wax if you have G3 super gloss. The G3 is the better wax imo.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ag hd has always been fantastic. Some of the high strength products the previous gen one use to repel was amazing. 

The new one is a great wax. Doesn't offer the boutiqness in that price range like britemax vantage which feels like a £150 wax. But it feels more fancy than finis wax whilst offering similar longevity. 

Great wax around. Rest of the range I really do not rate. Any of it. So many better products for cheaper in the same categories. 

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> I wouldn't bother with autoglym UHD wax if you have G3 super gloss. The G3 is the better wax imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Out of interest, what gives G3 Super Gloss the edge over UHD? I bought some G3 last year when it was on offer but haven't got round to using it yet, heard it's meant to be really nice to use so waiting for a summer evening to try.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Application mainly, it's an absolute joy to apply & remove. UHD edges it on the durability front but not by much. Hydrophobicity I'd say they are on par with each other & both look excellent. The deciding factor for the G3 super gloss wax is cost. £20 for a 200g pot which includes an excellent quality applicator is a bargain.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Rob D 88 said:


> I mainly use two waxes and they have both been mentioned more than once on the thread already.
> 
> Armageddon & AG UHD are both very good and I cannot split them!
> 
> ...


Think Armegeddon outlasts it slightly.

I once had Armegeddon on a BMW that wasn't touched for 4 months and it was still protecting it.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Yeah G3 is a breeze to apply/remove


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I can't pretend to have used every wax going...but every time I use something other than Collinite 845 I'm left feeling it isn't as good as that.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Mother-Goose said:


> I can't pretend to have used every wax going...but every time I use something other than Collinite 845 I'm left feeling it isn't as good as that.


I haven't used 845 but I feel that there is a lot of products that are equal to it or beat it in specific areas. 845s biggest issue seems to be that it's picky about application, especially if it's colder.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Sheep said:


> I haven't used 845 but I feel that there is a lot of products that are equal to it or beat it in specific areas. 845s biggest issue seems to be that it's picky about application, especially if it's colder.


That could be the case, I've never found anything that really works well in the cold though, although it has been easier with the pet dryer to make panel properly dry.

For the cost and durability (and the warmth it gives the paint) I'm struggling to find something that ticks the box. But I hear the Bilt Hamber ones are really good (as has been said elsewhere in this thread). I personally didn't think the finish and ease of application of the UHD was better than the 845, but I did have good conditions to apply.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Liquid Wax, or the pro version M27 would be what I would look to as an alternative. They both bead up really well (maybe lightly better than 845), seem to last decently (I haven't tested 845 but HCLW is doing okay on my car), but the ease of application puts HCLW in 1st place for me. Pairing up with a great quick detailer is icing on the cake.


----------

